# Errore configurazione Apache [risolto]

## mrl4n

Sto cercando di mettere in piedi un web server e pensavo di aver sistemato tutto.

Apache non ne vuole sapere e un log mi da un errore 

```
[alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "H4ckmaniac"

Configuration Failed
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Feb 16, 2011 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apache non ne vuole sapere e un log mi da un errore 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A occhio e croce hai impostato un alias dove voleva un ip.

Puoi postare la configurazione del vhost e httpd.conf?

----------

## mrl4n

Questo è httpd.conf 

```
  GNU nano 2.2.5                File: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf                                          

# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo_log"

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on APACHE2_MODULES USE_EXPAND variable.

#         Do not change manually, it will be overwritten on upgrade.

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module modules/mod_cgid.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTION is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

e questo vhost 

```
# Virtual Hosts

#

# If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your

# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations

# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about

# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.

#

# Please see the documentation at

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/>

# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.

#

# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host

# configuration.

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

# see bug #178966 why this is in here

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

# see bug #178966 why this is in here

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

NameVirtualHost *:80

# When virtual hosts are enabled, the main host defined in the default

# httpd.conf configuration will go away. We redefine it here so that it is

# still available.

#

# If you disable this vhost by removing -D DEFAULT_VHOST from

# /etc/conf.d/apache2, the first defined virtual host elsewhere will be

# the default.

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName localhost

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

# When virtual hosts are enabled, the main host defined in the default

# httpd.conf configuration will go away. We redefine it here so that it is

# still available.

#

# If you disable this vhost by removing -D DEFAULT_VHOST from

# /etc/conf.d/apache2, the first defined virtual host elsewhere will be

# the default.

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName localhost

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

----------

## pierino_89

In effetti non c'è niente di strano...

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è di provare a disabilitare mod_unique_id (commenta la riga)

```
LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so 
```

"H4ckmaniac" è il tuo hostname, giusto?

----------

## mrl4n

Ottima dritta, ricevo sempre diversi messaggi di errore durante l'avvio e lo spegnimento, ma grazie, ora funziona.

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ottima dritta, ricevo sempre diversi messaggi di errore durante l'avvio e lo spegnimento, ma grazie, ora funziona.

 

anche a me capitava...sistemando /etc/hosts sono scomparsi  :Wink: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago wrote:*   

> anche a me capitava...sistemando /etc/hosts sono scomparsi 

 

Sì, probabilmente non risolve l'hostname a 127.0.0.1. D'altra parte è anche vero che apache passa il tempo a dare warning assolutamente trascurabili riguardo all'ip dei vhost.

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*   Ottima dritta, ricevo sempre diversi messaggi di errore durante l'avvio e lo spegnimento, ma grazie, ora funziona. 
> 
> anche a me capitava...sistemando /etc/hosts sono scomparsi 

 

Il mio hosts è questo 

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN,

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

```

Ma non ho idea di come modificarlo per eliminare i warning...

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, il problema sta lì...

aggiungi una riga accanto a quelle di localhosto con scritto:

```
127.0.0.1                 H4ckmaniac
```

Dopodiché non dovresti più vedere warning, e in più puoi anche riabilitare mod_unique (anche se non so a cosa serva, quindi magari non ti serve)

----------

## mrl4n

Perfetto, grazie.   :Wink: 

----------

